# Argentinan Knife Fighting.



## arnisador (Jan 30, 2003)

See this thread. Note the similarities to the history of the Filipino arts!


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 31, 2003)

That's pretty cool!:duel: 

That makes me want to take up fencing to enhance my Arnis. If only I had nothing but time to train....


----------



## Gaucho (Jan 31, 2003)

Without a doubt, the Spanish influence is very evident throughout the Filipino blade arts- especially in the footwork and off-angle attacks.

Mario


----------



## arnisador (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *That makes me want to take up fencing to enhance my Arnis.
> *



Mr. Hartman has done this though he no longer practices it regularly I believe.


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 1, 2003)

But if I had nothin but time to train, then I'd be more like him!


----------

